# Vise Advice...



## Florida Marine (Feb 4, 2012)

I need help sorting out what type of vice to get!

I am planning on working mostly gunsmithing tasks for now, primarily AK receivers and my 80% kit from tacticalmaching...  

Some guidance would sure help.


----------



## tommied (Feb 7, 2012)

They are like any machine imop heavier is better. All mine are old so don't know these days which brand to get. Also mine are USA made, but at work we have a china that is pretty good, and it gets regular beatings.
 So all in all I can't help you but just felt like speaking.     tommie


----------



## Florida Marine (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, just realized I miss spelled VISE...

I already have a bunch of vice's.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats OK Fl Marine, I got a few vices left too.  Gave up the wine, wimmen and song but aint givin up my tools.  Are you planning to do a fair bit of milling or just drilling on a drill press?  Like the others said heavier is better but 7mag had some vises for sale a little bit back.  Might see if he has any left.  I think he stumbled on a "lot" quantity or something like that.  Worth a try anyway.
Bob


----------



## brucer (Feb 8, 2012)

i would say kurt or teco


----------



## Florida Marine (Feb 8, 2012)

Milling of AL in a jig and milling of the mild steel AK47 receivers to cutout the profiles for the bolt, cover etc.  The flats I now purchase and bend don't have the cutouts for them.


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would suggest you tell us what you are mounting the vise on.
Benchtop drillpress or a 2-ton shaper, or something in between?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 8, 2012)

If you are doing mostly gunsmithing, I've heard many good things about the Multi-Vise from Brownell's http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=361/Product/MULTI-VISE-trade- and the 301 Wilton Pow-r-arm in combination with it or other vises.

-Ron


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 8, 2012)

Yup. It's hard to beat a Kurt. The Chinese vises are all copies of it so it must be good. :huh:

Tom


----------



## coffeebean (Feb 9, 2012)

By majority vote Kurt seems to be the best. But it's expensive.



They have a utube channel too. Worth checking out at least.
Dave


----------

